
Gitea – A painless self-hosted Git service - brettlangdon
https://gitea.io
======
detaro
discussion 20 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13296717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13296717)

------
nfriedly
What's different between Gitea and Gogs?

I just setup the Gogs docker image the other day to play with, and it seemed
pretty painless to me.

Edit: I just found [https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-
gitea/](https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-gitea/) which somewhat
answers this - essentially a different governance model and more development,
but not any major functional differences.

~~~
muricula
Gittea is a community fork of gogs motivated by dissatisfaction with the
current maintainer.

~~~
sangnoir
Is that the plural for contributor nowadays? Goose::Geese :::
Contributor::Community

Why are people eager yo forget that users are also members of the 'community'?

------
techsupporter
If you're like me and were staring at Gitea's web site thinking, "dang, how do
I run this as a daemon," Gogs (from which Gitea forked) has a nice page on
doing this:
[https://gogs.io/docs/intro/faqs.html](https://gogs.io/docs/intro/faqs.html)

~~~
plaes
Um.. On the front page - "Simply run the binary [1] for your platform"

[1] [https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/install-from-
binary/](https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/install-from-binary/)

~~~
allannienhuis
"as a daemon".

The link shows how to run the app, not how to run it as a daemon. That said,
the answer is platform specific, although it would be useful to have some
common examples.

~~~
ZenoArrow
>"it would be useful to have some common examples."

I found this page useful when setting up Gogs as a Windows service:

[https://gogs.io/docs/installation/run_as_windows_service](https://gogs.io/docs/installation/run_as_windows_service)

------
ahacker15
For those who want to try the project online, just go to
[https://try.gitea.io](https://try.gitea.io)

For fast questions and talking there's a Gitter chat room:
[https://gitter.im/go-gitea/gitea](https://gitter.im/go-gitea/gitea)

For feature requests and bugs go to [https://github.com/go-
gitea/gitea/issues](https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues)

------
krautsourced
Another great thing is, they offer a lot of binary releases, especially for
ARM platforms, so it works out of the box on e.g. Synology NAS (the Marvell
based ones).

~~~
IshKebab
Most apps written in Go do, example:
[https://github.com/zyedidia/micro/releases](https://github.com/zyedidia/micro/releases)

It's because Go doesn't use gcc or LLVM for linking - it has its own built in
linker that doesn't depend on the host system, so cross-compiling is totally
trivial. I have no idea why gcc wasn't written like that.

------
reacharavindh
I like it. At my work(big corp that built a wall for for all engineering work
and prevents engineers from using SAAS), this will be very helpful as it is a
single binary built from open source Go. I'll try hosting our team's internal
scripts and tools through this.

------
cobbzilla
I'm eagerly looking for a solution good enough to let me ditch our current
paid/hosted service. Gitea seems like it's getting _really_ close, but a
couple concerns linger:

* how does the pull-request/code review UI look? didn't see any examples on [https://try.gitea.io/](https://try.gitea.io/) or main website

* mobile/responsive UI would be really nice for small screens

~~~
dijit
RE: how does pull request/code review look?

[https://try.gitea.io/gitea/gitea/pulls/2](https://try.gitea.io/gitea/gitea/pulls/2)

Looks pretty much like github to me.

~~~
cobbzilla
thanks for the link; that looks nice & clean.

------
bisby
This time looking at this, I notice they have Dockerfile.rpi.

the kicker for moving to gogs from gitlab was that gogs had a prebuilt
official rpi image... but it was several version behind the x86 one. I have no
issues building images myself, but usually it feels like a lot of hoops to
jump through to make things work on rpi. Having an rpi dockerfile really just
makes me feel extra comfortable about things - not having to worry about weird
x86 only dependencies and having to resolve them myself.

------
hawski
That's great! Zero-dependencies services are much appreciated.

In line with recent discussion how Maintainers Don't Scale [0] I think that
software like this is a bit of an answer for dev-tools.

I think that kernel developers prefer tools that they can reasonably
understand. Eventually tools that are easy to host (while having certain
mindset). That's why most kernel related web services are probably written in
Perl, in C (cgit) or in Python to some extent. I think Ruby on Rails or Java
is not compatible with this mindset. Maybe Go is?

When I am thinking of self-hosted web facing services myself I have similar
mindset. Every time I see that it's written in Java, Ruby or Node.js I pass.
For certain it's many times counter productive, but I can't (or don't want to)
help myself.

I tried to find the source behind LKML, but it's hard because most searches
containing LKML will be just kernel related. It probably is written in Python
as the developer behind LKML is a Python developer.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13444560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13444560)

------
sureshn
I have been using takezoe/gitbucket for a while now and have been happy with
it , gitea seems to be the new kid on the block :), its also impressive to
note that DigitalOcean has sponsored their hosting. One advantage I see with
Gitea is that it uses Go and this will give it the power of scaling.
Congratulations to the team and I look forward to the evolution of gitea

------
throw2016
I read through the Gogs repo and there didn't seem to be any organized
'community' of users or talk of a fork. The author was away for a couple of
weeks to come back to this news.

Is open source about contribution or just forking? At the moment it seems the
the best way to open source is to be a well funded project with tons of
resources and people specifically to manage the community because of intense
expectations with projects declared dead even for one week of inactivity by
some users.

What I am increasingly noticing with small teams or one man projects is if the
project gains some popularity some 'community' folks pop up who first place an
oppressive burden of expectations on the author and then try to fork the
project. There is some element of misuse of the word 'community' by a small
clique of people.

Why are community expectations so high, is continuous development and an ever
expanding feature set the only way to develop? I think a culture of undue
pressure is being created on open source authors and projects.

~~~
shakna
gitea was initially just a fork so development could continue - with every
intention of merging it back into gogs.

However, Unknwon, responded here [0], let me point out his main reason for not
merging back:

> Gitea won't be merged back to Gogs, it's not about merging work is huge and
> hard, it's the differences of fundamental philosophy. I personally do not
> like to push hard to release new features, but make code neat and clean,
> it's not good for business, but Gogs isn't a business, making it is what I
> love to do.

[0]
[https://github.com/gogits/gogs/issues/1304#issuecomment-1246...](https://github.com/gogits/gogs/issues/1304#issuecomment-124664775)

------
echelon
This space is becoming so full of open source offerings, I wonder if or how
long the enterprise solutions can stay afloat.

Is Github making the kind of money they aimed to when they raised all of that
VC money? What about Gitlab and Atlassian?

I realize that Github and the like have distinguishing features, such as issue
trackers, but I can't imagine open source will lag far behind forever.

~~~
kondro
You're forgetting one of the two major features of SaaS repos (and software in
general):

1\. Someone else hosting, securing & backing up all your repos.

2\. Someone you pay to blame when there are issues and hopefully with the
incentive to fix quickly.

~~~
syshum
You're forgetting one of the two major disadvantages of SaaS repos (and
software in general):

1\. Someone else is hosting, securing & backing up all your repos.

2\. You are at the mercy of someone else when there are issues to fix quickly.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Right. And a lot of people, taking a look at those advantages and
disadvantages, determine that SaaS repos make sesnse for them.

------
jarnix
I fail to understand the difference between Gogs and Gitea?

Did anyone try it and how does it compare to Github, to Gitlab (hosted/free
and entreprise) ?

~~~
secure
Gitea is a fork of Gogs, the reasons for the fork are explained at
[https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-
gitea/](https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-gitea/)

~~~
esamy
Wow, that must really sting. They literally stole his creation. He shouldn't
have released it under a permissive license if he's not willing to
collaborate.

~~~
daenney
So first of all, no one stole anything. Wether the author should have released
this under a permissive license or not is a different debate. However, he did,
so no stealing, literally.

The author is also not unwilling to collaborate. Just look at the history of
accepted PRs for example. However, he is unwilling to give others wider access
and control over the direction of Gogs (which is totally his right):

> This happened not before trying to convince @Unknwon about giving write
> permissions to more people, among the community. He rightly considered Gogs
> his own creature and didn’t want to let it grow outside of him, thus a fork
> was necessary in order to set that code effectively free.

As to whether it stings I'm not sure. They had conversations around this topic
and the conclusion was that a fork was what's needed for what (part of) the
community wanted. Though it's possible for the original author to see this as
a slap in the face I hope he sees it more as a huge testament to what he's
achieved with Gogs so far.

------
imron
...hosted on Github ;-)

~~~
IshKebab
To be fair, that is likely more due to Github's network effects than
deficiencies in Gogs/Gitea.

~~~
imron
I agree and I was being partly tongue in cheek, but with an element of
seriousness also.

It's a far more compelling story if a project like this is self hosting
compared to hosting on what is essentially a competitor in the same space.

------
ne01
love the name -- Gitea! :) So clever!!

------
chx
If you think hosting anything is painless then you never hosted anything
important.

~~~
AsyncAwait
It's a single binary, that's a lot less pain than having to set up tons of
dependencies, no need to patronise.

~~~
zyxzkz
This is the real beauty of Go, IMHO.

~~~
eptcyka
There is nothing beautiful about how go itself handles dependencies.

